# This thread is NOT Slayer approved...



## notnksnemor (Oct 9, 2022)

Vols are for real this year.
I think they beat Bama next week and the Dawgs better bring their A game week after.
Their D is good.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 9, 2022)

notnksnemor said:


> Vols are for real this year.
> I think they beat Bama next week and the Dawgs better bring their A game week after.
> Their D is good.



Wait 'til next year.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2022)

notnksnemor said:


> Vols are for real this year.
> I think they beat Bama next week and the Dawgs better bring their A game week after.
> Their D is good.



I think you're right.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 9, 2022)

notnksnemor said:


> Vols are for real this year.
> I think they beat Bama next week and the Dawgs better bring their A game week after.
> Their D is good.



Stetson better paint his ceiling Orange, conditioning is everything.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2022)

I’ll be honest they’re much improved. They’re  the biggest threat to the East. But their D isn’t that good. Their offense is as legit as anyone. Right now any team can be beat. Dawgs lost their identity on offense. Defense is growing but they will give up points. Bama not the same team without Bryce. Every team we play scares me since Kent St.


----------



## notnksnemor (Oct 9, 2022)

elfiii said:


> I think you're right.



Bama is going to get tired of hearing Rocky Top as much as LSU did.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2022)

Bama will beat them if Bryce Young plays.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> Bama will beat them if Bryce Young plays.



We will beat them if our entire offense can get it together.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 9, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> Bama will beat them if Bryce Young plays.


I don't believe Saban will play him, if he takes another hit he will be out for the rest of the year.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 9, 2022)

notnksnemor said:


> Vols are for real this year.
> I think they beat Bama next week and the Dawgs better bring their A game week after.
> Their D is good.


Bama would have had 2 losses already if Quinn Evers would not have got hurt and A&M had a offensive line!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 9, 2022)

If, if, if, if frog had wings it wouldn’t bump its backside.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 9, 2022)

Vols are going to give Bama a game, that’s for certain, we shall see.


----------



## notnksnemor (Oct 9, 2022)

At least 2 SEC teams will not be undefeated in 2 weeks.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 9, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> If, if, if, if frog had wings it wouldn’t bump its backside.


I think Milroe would be fine if he could secure the ball!


----------



## notnksnemor (Oct 9, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> If, if, if, if frog had wings it wouldn’t bump its backside.



Dawgs couldn't have picked a better year to not play Bama during the regular season.

Miss. State ain't going to be a cake either.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> If, if, if, if frog had wings it wouldn’t bump its backside.


I’ll take Bama and UGA for the win.


----------



## notnksnemor (Oct 9, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> I’ll take Bama and UGA for the win.



I don't think Bama will beat the Vols in Vollville.


----------



## TomC (Oct 9, 2022)

I watched 10RC yesterday and outside of giving Maryland a run for ugliest uniforms in those grey convict getups they appear to be a solid team.........by 10RC standards anyway!


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 9, 2022)

Red is better than LSU and there was several official phantom calls that tried to get LSU back into it. Tennessee will have to play just like against LSU and leave no doubt. Playing against the officials scare me more than red.
Go Vols!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2022)

I'll reserve judgment on the Vols for a few more weeks. They are good but are very beatable, just like most of the SEC.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 9, 2022)

notnksnemor said:


> I don't think Bama will beat the Vols in Vollville.



It will be tough…


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> I'll reserve judgment on the Vols for a few more weeks. They are good but are very beatable, just like most of the SEC.



Yep but right now they got the wind at their back.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2022)

notnksnemor said:


> I don't think Bama will beat the Vols in Vollville.


I’ll take Bama and history. Vols haven’t beat Bama in how long? But if Bama loses it’s still a win for me.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 9, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> Bama would have had 2 losses already if Quinn Evers would not have got hurt and A&M had a offensive line!


Sound like an tOSU fan now……?


----------



## bullgator (Oct 9, 2022)

IF we didn’t have two loses we’d be undefeated.


----------



## notnksnemor (Oct 9, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> I’ll take Bama and history. Vols haven’t beat Bama in how long? But if Bama loses it’s still a win for me.



That just means the law of averages in on the Vols side.

UGA will beat the Vols in Sanford if the right team shows up.
Vols will learn from the UGA - Mizzou game.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 9, 2022)

Our offense is legit and although our defense looked dominate against LSU, our defense is pretty bad. D line is above average,  but beyond that,  this defense is a joke. Honestly not sure Ive ever seen such a bad secondary.  

Right now it's hard to say if it's the lack of talent or scheme, or if the scheme is to try and cover for lack of talent, but I think its the latter. Basically a bend but dont break defense that gives up chunks of yards through the air. You can simply throw at will across the middle. 


Bama hasn't been the same the past 2 years,  but this game feels like our first true test and I feel good about this game for the first time in a long time. Game day will be back in Knoxville for a 2nd time this season,  VN is at a fever pitch, and Neyland will be rocking. Should be a good game. 

What's the word on Young at QB? I felt like he would play against us, but I was reading Bama forum earlier and some think he won't play.  Nice to see yall taking us serious again?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 9, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> I’ll take Bama and history. Vols haven’t beat Bama in how long? But if Bama loses it’s still a win for me.


History? All good things come to an end. Look,  just last year it had been 40 years for the fighting muts


----------



## notnksnemor (Oct 9, 2022)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Our offense is legit and although our defense looked dominate against LSU, our defense is pretty bad. D line is above average,  but beyond that,  this defense is a joke. Honestly not sure Ive ever seen such a bad secondary.
> 
> Right now it's hard to say if it's the lack of talent or scheme, or if the scheme is to try and cover for lack of talent, but I think its the latter. Basically a bend but dont break defense that gives up chunks of yards through the air. You can simply throw at will across the middle.
> 
> ...



Vols defense give up 19 points a game on average.
That's not a "pretty bad" defense in the SEC.

Bama averages 12.5.

Vols will play unconscious Saturday.


----------



## formula1 (Oct 9, 2022)

I’ve heard that the Dawgs have been preparing for the Vols all year.  I think they will be ready when the time comes!

I think Bama rolls this week. 4 turnovers kept A&M in it.


----------



## kingfish (Oct 9, 2022)

Not sure the Vols are ready for Bama or UGA yet.  I base this on their inability to put Florida away.  Vols won the game true, but UF left 14 pts on the field and had another chance at a last play miracle win.  Just didn't convert this time.  Vol offense is real, but D is like UF's.  Another year and I'm thinking this will be a different story.  REALLY looking forward to next couple weeks match ups.


----------



## James12 (Oct 9, 2022)

I like those Grays… the QB a well spoken good kid all around it seems.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 9, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> Bama would have had 2 losses already if Quinn Evers would not have got hurt and A&M had a offensive line!


If BY would have played, A&M's offensive line wouldn't have been on the field much anyway


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2022)

BuckNasty83 said:


> History? All good things come to an end. Look,  just last year it had been 40 years for the fighting muts



What’s good is watching you Vols come to an end. Until you actually do something. Well… you can only talk about your moral victories.

If you or anyone thinks the Dawgs won’t be playing to and expecting a win is nuts. 

You are the Vols. And the Vols have been the 3rd best team in the state of Tennessee for 2 decades.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 9, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> I think Milroe would be fine if he could secure the ball!



Jalen is talented just hasn’t had enough game reps, but it’s next man up time.

He showed he’s a true dual threat with that 77 yd TD run.

He comes from good stock, both parents are veterans. He has some fight in him.


----------



## OwlRNothing (Oct 9, 2022)

Could just be the Vols look considerably better than they have in recent memory.


----------



## kingfish (Oct 9, 2022)

^^^ Without question.  As a Gator fan, I despise the VOLS.  I hope both Bama and UGA hang a hundred on them.  But if they do manage to pull off an upset .........


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 9, 2022)

Tennessee fans honestly thing they’ll be able to do anything against Bama? 17 of the points were off turnovers in small field position. 
There’s a reason Knoxville smells the way it does…..


----------



## treemanjohn (Oct 9, 2022)

I predict @Browning Slayer won't be fit to be around if 10rc beats the dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2022)

The only chance 10RC has of beating Bama is if Bryce Young doesn’t play. Period. If he doesn’t play the Vols have a 50% chance of losing and a 50% chance of winning. The depth it takes to grind out 4 quarters with Bama is tough. If you think a close game against A&M means Bama is t good, then just sit back and watch. Then you’re forgetting the Vols/Pitt game. Vols are better though.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 9, 2022)

I mean at the end of the day it's Saban vs Hyperbloe..... Darth Saban gonna win


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2022)

Coach Kelly didn’t help his team with some of those early questionable calls to go for it. They were still in the game at that time.

Vols do look pretty good on offense, and as of this week, I think they have a chance to beat anyone, including Bama and UGA. Being able to quickly sub guys in and out on defense to keep them fresh during UT’s quick tempo, is key. And you’ve got to keep the pressure on Hooker. Hit him a few times and he don’t forget it. 

I sure hope we start playing a whole lot better than we have lately. We better!


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 10, 2022)

bullgator said:


> IF we didn’t have two loses we’d be undefeated.


But you would still be losers


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2022)

And the most common word in this WHOLE thread..

IF.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 10, 2022)

Vols look good so far.  If you look at the history of Bammer/Saban teams, when they have a hard fought close win, they seem to come back and dominate the next week.  I'll leave this as a toss up right now with a slight edge to Bammer due to its defense.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 10, 2022)

I picked Tennessee in the Pickems but will prolly change it, it is VERY hard to bet against Bama!


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 10, 2022)

notnksnemor said:


> Vols are for real this year.
> I think they beat Bama next week and the Dawgs better bring their A game week after.
> Their D is good.



Their D is not good. Overall as a team they are improved. Alot of overreaction going on after the LSU game result. LSU is not very good or should be used as any kind of measuring stick??? LSU is about a field goal better then Auburn as a team at this point.

If bamas qb is out I might pick UT but still not sure yet???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 10, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> I picked Tennessee in the Pickems but will prolly change it, it is VERY hard to bet against Bama!



Saban will use them falling to third in the rankings as a motivator.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 10, 2022)

mguthrie said:


> But you would still be losers


At least I’m a realist and don’t spend 11 months talking nonsense and putting out monthly hype updates……..only to make IF excuses when its all said and done. OR…..we could jump to the Big10 and we would be undefeated!


----------



## notnksnemor (Oct 10, 2022)

If they played in Tuscaloosa it would Bama hands down.
Home field will be the deciding factor in this game.


----------



## Savage19NRA (Oct 10, 2022)

notnksnemor said:


> Vols defense give up 19 points a game on average.
> That's not a "pretty bad" defense in the SEC.
> 
> Bama averages 12.5.
> ...




The middle of Vols 128th rated Pass Defense just suffered a loss 

Vols starting safety arrested


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Oct 10, 2022)

I believe the Vols have the best offense going right now, not only SEC but the nation.  I do not think their defense is good.  I do think the Vols have a legit chance to beat both Bama and UGA.  Will they, maybe go 1 of 2.  UGA offense is a work in progress after the last 3 games.  UGA will have to beat the VOLs with a better defense.  Should be a great game to watch.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 10, 2022)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Saban will use them falling to third in the rankings as a motivator.


That's true. I don't like Ga. being #1. They do much better when in the 2 or 3 in the rankings.


----------



## bilgerat (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2022)

Savage19NRA said:


> The middle of Vols 128th rated Pass Defense just suffered a loss
> 
> Vols starting safety arrested


Vols doing what Vols do. Bama fans should be wearing helmets if they go to that game.


> Tennessee’s Jaylen McCollough was arrested and charged with aggravated felony assault Sunday


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 10, 2022)

Coach reported Bryce didn’t play last game as his ball speed was still off though he was physically capable. Bryce has had this injury previously and recovered quickly. Soundng like Coach is saying he’s likely to play soon.


----------



## TomC (Oct 10, 2022)

Lotta heads gettin' bigger and rat poison in Knoxville right now. Bad combo!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 10, 2022)

Savage19NRA said:


> The middle of Vols 128th rated Pass Defense just suffered a loss
> 
> Vols starting safety arrested



Can’t say I blame the guy for knocking him out. ?


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 10, 2022)

Tennessee will see a pass rush like they haven't come close to seeing this Saturday. Bottom line is taking care of the ball. It's pretty much that simple in my opinion. Bama can't turn the ball over four times and beat Tennessee like they did A&M. Bama doesn't have the breakaway recievers that they've had the past decade and that might be the reason that they lose a couple of games this year. That's what got BY hurt and made Milroe hold the ball so long. The offense line is doing just fine. Those are coverage sacks and scrambles


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 10, 2022)

Coach ordering extra Shout in preparation for the mustard stains.


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 10, 2022)

I don't want it any other way than Bryce Young plays win or lose. Give him one of those tent shots and get him in there.

GO VOLS!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2022)

AccUbonD said:


> I don't want it any other way than Bryce Young plays win or lose. Give him one of those tent shots and get him in there.
> 
> GO VOLS!


You Vols just want to lose.


----------



## notnksnemor (Oct 10, 2022)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Tennessee will see a pass rush like they haven't come close to seeing this Saturday. Bottom line is taking care of the ball. It's pretty much that simple in my opinion. Bama can't turn the ball over four times and beat Tennessee like they did A&M. Bama doesn't have the breakaway recievers that they've had the past decade and that might be the reason that they lose a couple of games this year. That's what got BY hurt and made Milroe hold the ball so long. The offense line is doing just fine. Those are coverage sacks and scrambles



And Bama hasn't seen a QB that can run like Hooker.
An aggressive pass rush can be nullified by a running QB.

It will be a good match up.

Both better bring their best.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 10, 2022)

notnksnemor said:


> And Bama hasn't seen a QB that can run like Hooker.
> An aggressive pass rush can be nullified by a running QB.
> 
> It will be a good match up.
> ...


We'll see Saturday because he'll definitely be running


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 10, 2022)

bullgator said:


> At least I’m a realist and don’t spend 11 months talking nonsense and putting out monthly hype updates……..only to make IF excuses when its all said and done. OR…..we could jump to the Big10 and we would be undefeated!


 Who spends 11 months talking nonsense and monthly hype updates?


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 10, 2022)

Buford_Dawg said:


> I believe the Vols have the best offense going right now, not only SEC but the nation.  I do not think their defense is good.  I do think the Vols have a legit chance to beat both Bama and UGA.  Will they, maybe go 1 of 2.  UGA offense is a work in progress after the last 3 games.  UGA will have to beat the VOLs with a better defense.  Should be a great game to watch.


Thier defense is not good by any measure. Their pass defense is almost worst in the nation.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 10, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> Who spends 11 months talking nonsense and monthly hype updates?


Ohio State fans……who else.


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 10, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> Thier defense is not good by any measure. Their pass defense is almost worst in the nation.



And Tennessee is 5-0 and beating 3 top 25 teams that whoever says belongs in top 25. I myself would match Tennessee any day of the week vs Ohio State win or lose. It's Ohio state who would have to prove something.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 10, 2022)

Tennessee’s defense is not good.  They made Anthony Richardson look like a real quarterback.  Fat Heupel and his track team are overrated and that’s about to become obvious.


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 10, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> You Vols just want to lose.



According to you that's a norm.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2022)

AccUbonD said:


> According to you that's a norm.


According to me? How about "reality". Something Vols have been struggling with for years.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2022)

AccUbonD said:


> And Tennessee is 5-0 and beating 3 top 25 teams that whoever says belongs in top 25. I myself would match Tennessee any day of the week vs Ohio State win or lose. It's Ohio state who would have to prove something.


5-0 and now Tennessee can beat anyone.....


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 10, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> 5-0 and now Tennessee can beat anyone.....


Remember this guy?


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 10, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> 5-0 and now Tennessee can beat anyone.....



Bit confused Tennessee has done what they've supposed to up to this point. I don't play or schedule the opponents. Something funny? If Tennessee schedule is funny, then Georgia's schedule will kill somebody laughing.


----------



## notnksnemor (Oct 10, 2022)

I should have called this the hurt feelins' thread.
'Cause somebodies gonna have 'em.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2022)

AccUbonD said:


> up to this point.




Too bad the season doesn't stop at 5-0.


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 10, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> Too bad the season doesn't stop at 5-0.


 
That's ok I take great pleasure in beating Big 10 teams in bowl games even in down years.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2022)

AccUbonD said:


> That's ok I take great pleasure in beating Big 10 teams in bowl games even in down years.


A win should give you pleasure. Especially in a bowl game. Cause those don't happen very often for the Vols.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 10, 2022)

notnksnemor said:


> Vols defense give up 19 points a game on average.
> That's not a "pretty bad" defense in the SEC.
> 
> Bama averages 12.5.
> ...


17.8 ? and while that is the most important stat,  we haven't exactly played teams that have been lighting up the scoreboard.

We're something like 128th in passing D

That's ugly and is my only worry against GA and Bama. They will capitalize unlike the others and have stellar defenses that won't allow us to score at will like the last 5.

Bama looks beatable and especially Ga these past 2 weeks,  but I expect we'll get their best.

An intersting stat I saw recentlyregarding Heupel,  is that when he scores less than 35, he is on the losing end.  Can we hang 40+ on those guys? I dunno, but I do feel good going into the Bama game, especially with Young not being 100%


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 10, 2022)

OwlRNothing said:


> Could just be the Vols look considerably better than they have in recent memory.


Hard for some to swallow,  but it's true


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 10, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> The only chance 10RC has of beating Bama is if Bryce Young doesn’t play. Period. If he doesn’t play the Vols have a 50% chance of losing and a 50% chance of winning. The depth it takes to grind out 4 quarters with Bama is tough. If you think a close game against A&M means Bama is t good, then just sit back and watch. Then you’re forgetting the Vols/Pitt game. Vols are better though.


Even if he plays,  he more than likely won't be at 100%. I've read that injury takes 4-6 weeks.  Will likely impact his accuracy and limit his run game to reduce risk of getting hit and injuring himself further. Our D line is capable of getting to him and I expect that'll be the game plan.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 10, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Coach Kelly didn’t help his team with some of those early questionable calls to go for it. They were still in the game at that time.
> 
> Vols do look pretty good on offense, and as of this week, I think they have a chance to beat anyone, including Bama and UGA. Being able to quickly sub guys in and out on defense to keep them fresh during UT’s quick tempo, is key. And you’ve got to keep the pressure on Hooker. Hit him a few times and he don’t forget it.
> 
> I sure hope we start playing a whole lot better than we have lately. We better!



It's the tempo everyone worries about,  but it's the mismatches that Heupel is good at creating within that. He'll lull you to sleep then punch you in the mouth


----------



## notnksnemor (Oct 10, 2022)

BuckNasty83 said:


> It's the tempo everyone worries about,  but it's the mismatches that Heupel is good at creating within that. He'll lull you to sleep then punch you in the mouth



This^^^^
The tempo and substitution penalties will be against Bama.

Any team that can run 8 fast tempo plays back to back will march the field on Bama or UGA.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 10, 2022)

AccUbonD said:


> Bit confused Tennessee has done what they've supposed to up to this point. I don't play or schedule the opponents. Something funny? If Tennessee schedule is funny, then Georgia's schedule will kill somebody laughing.


Truth be told,  we're the best team on their schedule.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 10, 2022)

People are also forgetting that this game last year was TIGHT until the 4th quarter. Much improved team this year.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 10, 2022)

bullgator said:


> At least I’m a realist and don’t spend 11 months talking nonsense and putting out monthly hype updates……..only to make IF excuses when its all said and done. OR…..we could jump to the Big10 and we would be undefeated!


The gators wouldn’t be undefeated in the big 10 either. Not the pac10 or big12. Acc? Maybe? it’s not talking nonsense when your team backs it up?


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 10, 2022)

What exactly is going on in the is thread? I almost come to the defense of a SEC rival, which I do not do.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 10, 2022)

AccUbonD said:


> And Tennessee is 5-0 and beating 3 top 25 teams that whoever says belongs in top 25. I myself would match Tennessee any day of the week vs Ohio State win or lose. It's Ohio state who would have to prove something.


Hold on now. Your starting to get off the rails a little. Ohio state doesn’t have to prove anything in a matchup with the vols. Their body of work the last 7 years alone is matched by only 2 other college teams. Good luck to your volunteers the rest of the season. Maybe we’ll get that matchup in the playoff. I’m still hoping the bucks get to play the dawgs first though.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 10, 2022)

AccUbonD said:


> What exactly is going on in the is thread? I almost come to the defense of a SEC rival, which I do not do.


Read my last post. You need to get your game back on track


----------



## notnksnemor (Oct 10, 2022)

Well,
Slayer would not approve of OSU posts, so it is still with the intent of the OP.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 10, 2022)

notnksnemor said:


> Well,
> Slayer would not approve of OSU posts, so it is still with the intent of the OP.


? slayer loves the buckeyes


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 10, 2022)

mguthrie said:


> I’m still hoping the bucks get to play the dawgs first though.



Y’all would probably beat them this yr. Would be a good game.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2022)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Nice to see yall taking us serious again?



So you're saying y'all have been embarrassed enough that you finally did something about it?


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2022)

notnksnemor said:


> I should have called this the hurt feelins' thread.
> 'Cause somebodies gonna have 'em.



Slayer hurt feelings? Naw. A loss will just set him free in here even more. That's why everybody ought to pray for the win.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2022)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Nice to see yall taking us serious again?




You are the rest of you Vols are delusional. At best.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Slayer hurt feelings? Naw. A loss will just set him free in here even more. That's why everybody ought to pray for the win.



This thread is the ONLY activity the Vols have seen in here.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 10, 2022)

bullgator said:


> Ohio State fans……who else.


 one things for sure gator, your consistent in your hate all things buckeyes!!! I'm beginning to wonder when I buy your lunch when we meet up if that will stick in your crawl as well???  I promise I won't wearing Buckeye garb!!!lol


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> I promise I won't wearing Buckeye garb!!!lol




So you admit that Buckeye clothing is garbage? 


I agree with you!


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 10, 2022)

SpotandStalk said:


> Y’all would probably beat them this yr. Would be a good game.


Bucks are looking good and they haven’t had their 2 best offensive players for most of the season. I’m excited


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 10, 2022)

AccUbonD said:


> And Tennessee is 5-0 and beating 3 top 25 teams that whoever says belongs in top 25. I myself would match Tennessee any day of the week vs Ohio State win or lose. It's Ohio state who would have to prove something.


Cmmooonnn mann!!!!! I get your Fandom as it's been forever since your team has been relevant. But your off your rocker if you think you can match OSU straight up. Could they beat OSU? Yes but it would take alot of stuff to happen. Day would have an absolute field day against that defense and you know it. Let me guess, your defense would magically not be the 112 ranked pass defense and would shut down Stroud and company. You don't have a defensive back that can contain OSU recievers much less 4 which is what it would take. You beat a bad lsu team that just barely escaped Auburn a week earlier and now your team matches up with a loaded Buckeye team. 
Your team is improving and you should be excited but your setting yourself up for a major letdown with this talk.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 10, 2022)

AccUbonD said:


> That's ok I take great pleasure in beating Big 10 teams in bowl games even in down years.


Didn't yall just lose to Purdue or someone like that in your last bowl game giving up almost 50 to them?


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 10, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> You are the rest of you Vols are delusional. At best.


I don’t know man. The vols are looking pretty good. The most competitive they’ve been in years. I’m hoping they’ve got enough to take down Bama


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 10, 2022)

BuckNasty83 said:


> People are also forgetting that this game last year was TIGHT until the 4th quarter. Much improved team this year.


Bama's defense last October SUCKED


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2022)

mguthrie said:


> I don’t know man. The vols are looking pretty good. The most competitive they’ve been in years. I’m hoping they’ve got enough to take down Bama


You can put lip stick on a pig.. and.. well...


I hope Bama destroys them. And burns the stadium down when they leave.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 10, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> Didn't yall just lose to Purdue or someone like that in your last bowl game giving up almost 50 to them?


Awe give him a break. Slayer has beat these guys down for years.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 10, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> You can put lip stick on a pig.. and.. well...
> 
> 
> I hope Bama destroys them. And burns the stadium down when they leave.


You ain’t right?


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 10, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> You can put lip stick on a pig.. and.. well...
> 
> 
> I hope Bama destroys them. And burns the stadium down when they leave.



Win or lose I hope red teaches the Vols how to use spike 80 DF before trip to Athens.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 10, 2022)

notnksnemor said:


> Well,
> Slayer would not approve of OSU posts, so it is still with the intent of the OP.


Although Slayer doesn't care for osu he tolerates me becuase of my SIL. 
One things for sure, Slayer would team up with satan when it comes to bashing ut!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2022)

mguthrie said:


> Slayer has beat these guys down for years.



On here? Since 2006 to be exact.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> Although Slayer doesn't care for osu he tolerates me becuase of my SIL.
> One things for sure, Slayer would team up with satan when it comes to bashing ut!!!!


I would sell my soul.

And forum rules and all...  you brought her up!


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 10, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> On here? Since 2006 to be exact.


You should be proud. You’ve probably caused a couple to seek counseling ?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2022)

AccUbonD said:


> Win or lose I hope red teaches the Vols how to use spike 80 DF before trip to Athens.



You'll need more than ^that^ and some mustard bottles. Let the Vols pull their stunts in Athens and you boys won't make it home.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2022)

mguthrie said:


> You should be proud. You’ve probably caused a couple to seek counseling ?



There are quite a few Vols that are no longer here due to me..


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 10, 2022)

There is that team that every year is the new up and comer because they are better than they have been in years. Ole Miss was supposed to beat Bama last year and shock everyone. I think that Bama has better players and a better coach. No turnovers and they win. All I know is that we have a cold front moving in! Saturday morning will be the best morning to be on stand so far this year


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 10, 2022)

mguthrie said:


> You should be proud. You’ve probably caused a couple to seek counseling ?


He's provided me alot of laughs over the years and has single handedly exterminated 3/4s of the vol fans that used to frequent here. For that alone I applaud him!!!


----------



## bullgator (Oct 10, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> one things for sure gator, your consistent in your hate all things buckeyes!!! I'm beginning to wonder when I buy your lunch when we meet up if that will stick in your crawl as well???  I promise I won't wearing Buckeye garb!!!lol


C’mon, wear it, the folks in Lake Lindsey have a sense of humor. Besides, you’re not going to wipe fish guts on a good shirt are you?

BTW, I don’t like SoCal or Texas anymore than tOSU either.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 10, 2022)

mguthrie said:


> Bucks are looking good and they haven’t had their 2 best offensive players for most of the season. I’m excited


“IF” only they had them.


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 10, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> I would sell my soul.
> 
> And forum rules and all...  you brought her up!
> View attachment 1182028View attachment 1182029


one more year


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2022)

AccUbonD said:


> one more year



More like "Next Year". That and "We're Back" has been the running joke with Vols for years.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 10, 2022)

bullgator said:


> C’mon, wear it, the folks in Lake Lindsey have a sense of humor. Besides, you’re not going to wipe fish guts on a good shirt are you?
> 
> BTW, I don’t like SoCal or Texas anymore than tOSU either.


Oh I've wipped plenty of fish guts on Buckeye t-shirts. Lol


----------



## bullgator (Oct 10, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> Oh I've wipped plenty of fish guts on Buckeye t-shirts. Lol


You just love that Columbus smell.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> Oh I've wipped plenty of fish guts on Buckeye t-shirts. Lol


What else are they good for? You already admitted that apparel was garbage.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 10, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> What else are they good for?



Showing great taste brother!!!!


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 12, 2022)

notnksnemor said:


> Their D is good.


Who? TN? They are ranked 87th in the nation in total defense.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 12, 2022)

TinKnocker said:


> Who? TN? They are ranked 87th in the nation in total defense.


I think that he meant their O is good because their D is terrible


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 12, 2022)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I think that he meant their O is good because their D is terrible


Thats usually the way it works. Just ask Ryan Day.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 13, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> Thats usually the way it works. Just ask Ryan Day.


 That was last year. They have the 7th ranked defense this year to go along with the #2 offense.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 13, 2022)

TinKnocker said:


> Who? TN? They are ranked 87th in the nation in total defense.


Our secondary is horrible, there is no denying that,  but our run defense is ranked at #11. Another thing to consider,  is that our offense goes so fast. We rank at 125th with time of possession,  so our defense is seeing a lot more snaps.

To put things into perspective, Tennessee ranks above Ga in run defense and sacks.  UT is ranked at #22 in sacks and GA is ranked at 126 and that's with us playing 1 less game. Tackles for loss Tennessee is 24th. Points allowed 22nd at 17 points a game. 

So that #87 is ugly,  but all things considered,  it's not THAT ugly


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 13, 2022)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Our secondary is horrible, there is no denying that,  but our run defense is ranked at #11. Another thing to consider,  is that our offense goes so fast. We rank at 125th with time of possession,  so our defense is seeing a lot more snaps.
> 
> To put things into perspective, Tennessee ranks above Ga in run defense and sacks.  UT is ranked at #22 in sacks and GA is ranked at 126 and that's with us playing 1 less game. Tackles for loss Tennessee is 24th. Points allowed 22nd at 17 points a game.
> 
> So that #87 is ugly,  but all things considered,  it's not THAT ugly


Don’t expect any of these tUGA fans to go with your analogy but yea, the vols D doesn’t look that bad. They do need to try to hold the ball longer though. The last thing you want to do is give an offense like Bama or tOSU a bunch of time to score. I don’t think they’d survive a shootout with those offense’s


----------



## elfiii (Oct 13, 2022)

mguthrie said:


> Don’t expect any of these tUGA fans to go with your analogy but yea, the vols D doesn’t look that bad.



I guess we'll find out day after tomorrow, huh?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## kingfish (Oct 13, 2022)

Props to you Mr. Slayer !!!  Richard Pryor and "Mess with the bull get the horns" guy.  Well played !!!


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 13, 2022)

elfiii said:


> I guess we'll find out day after tomorrow, huh?


Yep. I’ve picked Tennessee in the pickems. I believe ?


----------



## elfiii (Oct 13, 2022)

mguthrie said:


> Yep. I’ve picked Tennessee in the pickems. I believe ?



Gutsy call.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 13, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Gutsy call.


I’m behind 7 or 8 games. Can’t catch up if I pick the same as the leaders. I figure there’s  a chance The vols win. Maybe a slim one but still a chance.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 13, 2022)

mguthrie said:


> I’m behind 7 or 8 games. Can’t catch up if I pick the same as the leaders. I figure there’s  a chance The vols win. Maybe a slim one but still a chance.



Same here but I went with the safe bet.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 13, 2022)

mguthrie said:


> I’m behind 7 or 8 games. Can’t catch up if I pick the same as the leaders. I figure there’s  a chance The vols win. Maybe a slim one but still a chance.



61—Chris 195 7/8, resica

Mguthrie 8 53

61-53 = 8

Your math is better than your predictions this year.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 13, 2022)

bullgator said:


> Ohio State fans……who else.


Dawg fans do it as well, there is nothing wrong with it if that is what he chooses to post! 

If he is proud of his team he should post it, all fans should! 

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 13, 2022)

mguthrie said:


> Yep. I’ve picked Tennessee in the pickems. I believe ?


Me as well!


----------



## bullgator (Oct 13, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> Dawg fans do it as well, there is nothing wrong with it if that is what he chooses to post!
> 
> If he is proud of his team he should post it, all fans should!
> 
> GO DAWGS


Dang Rack, I posted that Monday, are you just now reading this? Snook doesn’t need anyone to protect him.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 13, 2022)

bullgator said:


> Dang Rack, I posted that Monday, are you just now reading this? Snook doesn’t need anyone to protect him.


Yes just read it!
Brother, they so young I just don't want them to get us for abuse!


----------



## bullgator (Oct 13, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> Yes just read it!
> Brother, they so young I just don't want them to get us for abuse!


Good point.
 I heard their #1 NIL deal is Pampers.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 13, 2022)

A look back……..


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 13, 2022)

mguthrie said:


> Yep. I’ve picked Tennessee in the pickems. I believe ?


There's more people picking Tennessee than Bama on here. Errybody gonna fight to say that they're the next Nostradamus of college football if Tennessee wins


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Oct 14, 2022)

I hope Nick wears a hard hat.  After the Tide hangs 21 unanswered points on TenRsee those golf balls and mustard bottles going to be flying


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 14, 2022)

mguthrie said:


> I’m behind 7 or 8 games. Can’t catch up if I pick the same as the leaders. I figure there’s  a chance The vols win. Maybe a slim one but still a chance.





gobbleinwoods said:


> 61—Chris 195 7/8, resica
> 
> Mguthrie 8 53
> 
> ...



Of course Guth I am right there with you at 53 and wondering when and if to start picking the long shots.     Need to post this week's choices.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 14, 2022)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> There's more people picking Tennessee than Bama on here. Errybody gonna fight to say that they're the next Nostradamus of college football if Tennessee wins


I hate picking against Bama it never works out to good!
It will be one of the Best games of the year!

Good Luck Bama Bro even though I picked against you!


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 14, 2022)

bullgator said:


> Snook doesn’t need anyone to protect him.



Nope as I stand by everything I post here and I've always tried to be as fair and accurate as possible. OSU WAS the youngest team in America last year!!!! Why that fact bothered people is head scratching to me. I guess only sec teams are affected by youth.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 14, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> Yes just read it!
> Brother, they so young I just don't want them to get us for abuse!


Nah they ain't that young this year and what I've seen lately I think your confusing which team might get abused!!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 14, 2022)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Of course Guth I am right there with you at 53 and wondering when and if to start picking the long shots.     Need to post this week's choices.


I'm 6 or 7 back as well and will need to start gambling on picks. This week is a great group of games we are picking becuase many are 50/50 toss ups so for me not a week to take big chances because it could lead to a disastrous outcome. Looking thru everyone's picks they are all over the place so I predict alot of movement in scores. I'm picking Bama as of now but as soon as I find out who's playing qb just before the game kicks off I might be changing my pick.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 14, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> I'm 6 or 7 back as well and will need to start gambling on picks. This week is a great group of games we are picking becuase many are 50/50 toss ups so for me not a week to take big chances because it could lead to a disastrous outcome. Looking thru everyone's picks they are all over the place so I predict alot of movement in scores. I'm picking Bama as of now but as soon as I find out who's playing qb just before the game kicks off I might be changing my pick.



definitely one I'm debating on too.


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 15, 2022)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Our secondary is horrible, there is no denying that,  but our run defense is ranked at #11. Another thing to consider,  is that our offense goes so fast. We rank at 125th with time of possession,  so our defense is seeing a lot more snaps.
> 
> To put things into perspective, Tennessee ranks above Ga in run defense and sacks.  UT is ranked at #22 in sacks and GA is ranked at 126 and that's with us playing 1 less game. Tackles for loss Tennessee is 24th. Points allowed 22nd at 17 points a game.
> 
> So that #87 is ugly,  but all things considered,  it's not THAT ugly


Sacks are a weird stat to cherry pick when GA has a top 10 defense.


----------



## notnksnemor (Oct 15, 2022)

Told y'all so.


----------

